# Solved: Win 8.1 installation fails with winload.exe



## amir77a (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi,

I'm trying to do a fresh Win 8.1 32 bit installation on a completely fresh new hardware.

I've downloaded Win 8.1 32 bit ISO from Microsoft, and convert the ISO to a bootable USB, using Rufus.

When the computer boots, installation starts, and stops after several seconds with a BSOD, with the title "Recovery". The OS couldn't be loaded because code integrity failed to initialize.

File \windows\system32\boot\winload.exe

Please remember that this is a fresh new harddrive, that never had anything on it before.

Any remedy would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The 1000$ question is - on what computer are you trying to install it and does that computer have the licence key embedded in the firmware


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

> completely fresh new hardware


This tells me that it is a NEW custom built machine.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Saw that - completely fresh new hardware

but then


> Please remember that this is a fresh new harddrive, that never had anything on it before.


Is it or only the hard disk

No doubt we will find out when the reply is received


----------



## amir77a (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your reply.

This is totally new hardware. All hardware is new.

And, yes.. this is custom built hardware.

I never managed to get to the screen where I should type my serial key, since initial installation fails seconds after it starts.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you have had to download the installation media from Microsoft - where is the licence key from please


Please provide details of the motherboard and are you installing to a UEFI firmware or legacy on MBR as that will determine how you make RUFUS and/or how Rufus is made


We need all the detail you can give us as of course all we have to work with is what you tell us


I suspect at this moment of time an incorrect install procedure.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Microsoft will give you (sell you) a Licence Key for downloaded media...? I didn't know that.

T.


----------



## amir77a (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi,

I'm a faculty member in a college. As a faculty I'm entitled for almost all Microsoft stuff one the following website.
In that website I'm able not only to download any MS software I need, but also to obtain its license serial number.

The motherboard of the new computer is Asus H81M-A (its specs can be found here).

I was trying to configure Rufus in all methods both MBR & GPT. With MBR I am getting the error I've described. If I format the USB drive to GPT (with Rufus), the computer ignores the flash drive, as it is not exists.

Thanks again.


----------



## amir77a (Jan 6, 2015)

Update: I've redownload the ISO, try to initiate a new install, and now it seems to work.

Seems like it was a bad or corrupt file. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Pleased it is sorted
The latter problem you mention on the GPT may well have been because you were not booting from the UEFI USB by that I mean that in the boot options menu there may well have been two usb shown see first image on this link

http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html


----------



## amir77a (Jan 6, 2015)

Well.. actually I was booting from UEFI in the boot option... but still didn't work.

Never mind.. it's OK now.

Now I have Onedrive sync problem, but that's an issue for a new relevant thread


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/onedrive/troubleshoot-sync-problems/windows81


----------



## amir77a (Jan 6, 2015)

The problem already solved in another thread. Thanks anyway


----------

